# myespresso.co.uk



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

I ordered some stuff from them over the weekend and opted for next day delivery so I can be there to sign, as I know I'm around tomorrow. Anyway I wanted to check something with the order and I've been trying to ring them all day. All I get is 'this persons phone is switched off' which means the landline is on divert for a start.

Should I be worried? I've not seen any dodgy reports about them but you can never be 100% sure who you're dealing with online.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I've ordered off them with no problems and I believe other people on this forum rate them.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok. That's good to know. Hopefully it's just a one off as I think its a bit unprofessional and gives the impression it's just a guy operating out of his garage.

I guess my next day delivery is out the window too


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

If you ordered at the weekend, next day delivery will be Tuesday, not Monday


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

DavidS said:


> If you ordered at the weekend, next day delivery will be Tuesday, not Monday


Yeah I know. That's why I ordered over the weekend so it would be dispatched today for delivery tomorrow. However, its clear from my account on the website that the order is still in processing and I haven't received any dispatch information. Add to this the inability to contact them by phone nor response from an email sent this morning and I'm not hold out much hope of the courier knocking on my door tomorrow.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmmm, I may have thrown my dummy out of the pram prematurely







I've just received and email telling me my order has been dispatched.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You'll find this a lot with smaller operations without a dedicated admin staff.

The focus is on getting the goods out the door, to the postie or courier service, and the end of the day is usally spent completing paperwork


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

No need to worry with Myespresso. They are a good small business. I got my Rancilio Silvia from them and anytime you want any advice, Peter is always happy to help.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Once again, that's good to hear.

It's just my impatience to have new toys to play with


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Unfortunately I've waited in all day with no sign. Glad I paid extra for next day









Still, there are bigger problems in the world.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

I had the same prob with a courier a few months back. I ordered a new drum kit for over £1000 waited all day and it was a no show. (it also happened to be on a Friday of a bank holiday weekend!)

Anyway, turned out they had a new driver and it was taken and age for him to get around. It's probably out of myepsresso's hands, and the fault of the poor courier service you can sometimes receive.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

I've actually now had an update from them and there was a delay with the dispatch, it didnt go till today due to Peter being taken into hospital apparently. Which like I said on the my previous post, is a bigger issue than a late delivery. I feel a bit crap for moaning too in light of that info.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Well the saga continues. I have now received my order and excitedly unpacked the Gaggia Classic to find that the only power lead is a non UK 2 pin one. That can't be right can it? Nowhere on the website does it mention it is a non UK model. In fact it makes a point of mentioning other online sellers that are non UK based.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Pop down the local woolworths like shop and pick up a converter for a few quid? As long as the voltage/frequency is right it just means it doesn't have the earth...


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

I've got a couple of spare power leads I can use and as the machine is going in the corner, the convenient right angle plug on the enclosed lead isnt neccessary. I was just a little concerned over voltage issues and warranty.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Have you called Peter? I would be a bit concerned about changing the plug because of warranty/voltage etc (as you point out). Give Peter a call and see what he says.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

sandykt said:


> Have you called Peter? I would be a bit concerned about changing the plug because of warranty/voltage etc (as you point out). Give Peter a call and see what he says.


And there's the problem, you can't contact him. Not on the contact details on the website anyway.

It looks like the phone is diverted to a mobile that is permanently switched off, the fax is not accepting faxes and I'm awaiting replies for several emails. Like I said at the beginning of this thread, its not giving a very professional impression.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Personally, regardless of the circumstances of the owner of the business, I'd be jumping up and down if this happened to me. There is an legal obligation to supply domestic electrical equipment with either a standard 3-pin plug, or with an approved converter attached.

Try quoting: Plugs and Sockets etc (Safety) Regulations 1994

"From 1 February 1995 manufactures and importers (known as "first suppliers") who supply domestic electrical appliances listed below must ensure the appliance is correctly fitted with:

an appropriately fused and approved standard plug or an approved conversion plug where the appliance has a non-UK plug complying with IEC 884.1:1987 (Europlug)."


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, my guilt from last night has evaporated pretty quickly. It is of course being made worse by not being able to contact anyone, making it a very frustrating experience.

Thanks for the legal stuff.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

There are some very good 2 to 3 pin adaptors, including ones where the 2 pin plug actually locks into the adaptor, and you don't see the actual 2 pin at all - BellaBarista supply them on some of their high-end machines.

As a minimum, I'd be expecting a decent adaptor to be couriered up their expense, pronto. And if I got any aggro about it, I'd be ringing the Trading Standards guys at Coventry City Council.

It's just a shame that you've had to suffer the frustration over your new machine - must have taken some of the gilt off your purchase, and to have caused some loss of confidence in the supplier. Hope that you can get it resolved.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, I've emailed them direct, sent a message via the site (which probably goes to the same email) and now sent a fax. Apart from driving up there, there's not much I can do for now.

To be honest, if I can get assurance that the correct lead/adaptor is missing rather thanthe unit being of dubious origin then I'm prepared to supply my own lead, I have enough of them.

I need a coffee.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Having now got home and had another look, it does seem that it is only missing the adapter. I have the very same lead for an AV Amplifier and the euro bit just locks into the 3pin adapter so I'm now happier that I'm pretty sure its just a part missing from the box.

Still haven't heard a peep from myespresso.co.uk


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

OMG...this all sounds so familiar. Hideous company - don't go near them. You will find 'Peter' loves to sell you stuff, but is disinterested in providing any level of after care or resolving problems. He is in fact downright rude. When you get through on the phone or mail - you'll see what I mean...

I really hope you manage to sort out the problem, but be prepared for a fight.

MB


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

mimiboo said:


> When you get through on the phone or mail - you'll see what I mean...


If only I could get that far!!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

mimiboo said:


> OMG...this all sounds so familiar...'Peter' loves to sell you stuff, but is disinterested in providing any level of after care or resolving problems. He is in fact downright rude. When you get through on the phone or mail - you'll see what I mean...
> 
> MB


That's interesting - and to an extent echoes my experience. When I was preparing to buy an E-61 type machine some time ago I rang this company, and was treated like an imbecile over the (reasonably-well-informed) questions that I asked. The experience did little to make me want to do business with them. I may just have caught him on a bad day, however.

Contrast this to Claudette at Bella Barista, who literally spent hours - at different times - patiently answering my queries, comparing and contrasting and explaining how she chose her own home machine etc, and generally being helpful both before, during and after my purchase. No hard sales pitch, just friendly, considered advice.

That said, I've subsequently ordered things from Myespresso (though always on-line) and had no delivery problems.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

To be fair, I accept the slight delay in dispatch as it's hardly the worst thing in the world. Also, sometimes there are problems, through no fault of a seller, with stuff that is delivered. What I am taking issue with, is the inability to contact anyone by any means. As I said before, it's totally unprofessional and paints a picture of a dodgy geezer selling items of dubious origin from a garage block.


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> That's interesting - and to an extent echoes my experience. When I was preparing to buy an E-61 type machine some time ago I rang this company, and was treated like an imbecile over the (reasonably-well-informed) questions that I asked. .


'Being treated like an imbecile' is a perfect description of this guys technique!'

I have never come across anyone as rude in my experience. I too have been calling the number on the website daily, with no joy. Perhaps a drive up to Coventry to meet the lovely man in person is the only resort?

Vile experience.....

MB

p.s PERSIST! I still am....


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I can only speak from experience. I ordered my Rancilio Silvia from My Espresso was very pleased with the delivery service. My mind had been made up when I ordered the machine so I did not ask any technical questions. My only slight disappointment was being charged £10 delivery when (coupled with the Rancilio base) I had spent over £450 with them. Normally on larger items some companies do not charge delivery - although I'm sure the charge is factored in some other way!!

Recently, I back flushed my machine and when I went to clean out the drip tray what I can only describe as "a piece of the machine" had come off! It turned out it was excess water feed into the drip tray which had become unscrewed with the force of the back flush. I had to be very brave and unscrew the front of the machine in order to fix it back on. I telephoned Peter at My Espresso to ask him his opinion as to what the item was and why it had "fallen off". I can honestly say he was not rude at all and I found him very helpful.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Let's play devil's advocate...

From earlier in this thread you mentioned that Peter might have been taken ill. Perhaps one of his family are filling in for him in his absence and are doing their best in difficult circumstances. Maybe their mind isn't on the job due to Peter's illness, or inexperience, and they are only tackling the easy stuff.

A phone not being answered is not good business so it does not make sense they would do that just to avoid your call.

I hope Peter makes a speedy recovery and gets in touch with you soon.


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> Let's play devil's advocate...
> 
> From earlier in this thread you mentioned that Peter might have been taken ill. Perhaps one of his family are filling in for him in his absence and are doing their best in difficult circumstances. Maybe their mind isn't on the job due to Peter's illness, or inexperience, and they are only tackling the easy stuff.
> 
> ...


All I shall say is that I believe in Karma...what goes around, comes around. Bad people eventually get their comuppance.

The area we are all playing around in (the world of coffee machines etc) isn't cheap! It also requires a high level of decision making, coupled with expert advice and above all excellent customer service AND aftersales.

I am now looking at investing a fair amount in a Mazzer grinder and again, I'm looking at buying from an online seller - and man....am I nervous! How do I know they're not another company like this one...

MB


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

I can now shed more light on the situation. I have now received a call from one of Peter's friends who is, like Banish says above, is doing what he can in difficult circumstances as Peter is in hospital having suffered a stroke. Apparently he is recovering well but is not likely to be released until next week. The issues with my order have now been sorted and as I have not actually dealt with Peter personally I have no ill feelings towards him and hope he has a speedy recovery, however from a business aspect I think the situation could have been dealt with better.

Right, I'm off to play with my new toy:good:


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Just glad that it's sorted for you!

And sorry, also to hear that anyone suffers a stroke, and my sympathy goes out to both Peter and colleagues and friends rallying round in support.

I don't know who it was that I spoke to when I dealt with myespresso, suffice it to say that if I had ever caught one of my staff talking to a potential customer the way that I was dealt with, they would have had their short-term horoscope read for them in very short order!


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> Just glad that it's sorted for you!
> 
> And sorry, also to hear that anyone suffers a stroke, and my sympathy goes out to both Peter and colleagues and friends rallying round in support.
> 
> I don't know who it was that I spoke to when I dealt with myespresso, suffice it to say that if I had ever caught one of my staff talking to a potential customer the way that I was dealt with, they would have had their short-term horoscope read for them in very short order!


This is my last comment on this thread...I could go on forever. I spoke with Mr Redl, stroke or no stroke - his business practices are unforgivable. Maybe, when he recovers he may rethink how he goes forward, for his sake as well as his forlorn and dissapointed customers. He was no different when he was well.

Enough.

MB


----------



## Betina Cairns (Jun 18, 2010)

Just seen this! I just posted my experience with this company... wish i could say it was a good one!!!!

I have now tried for a week to get a hold of them as my Silvia is overheating and not working... Will never ever deal with this company again...

I now have a brand new Silvia that isn't working that i paid just over £400 for and don't know what to do next... Any ideas?

Betina


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Whilst I'm never in favour of hitting someone whilst they are down, and the guy in charge of this outfit is obviously having health problems, there is (or should be) a primary duty of care for the customer. This company has an impressive website, and likes to give the impression that it's a large-scale operation. If this is fact, rather than exaggeration, then they should have a mechanism in place to support staff absences! You've had a response on your other post about fears that the company may not last long in the circumstances, so it may be a good idea to start things moving as soon as possible.

In your place, I'd be contacting the Trading Standards department where they are based (Coventry?), and explain the lack of response that you're getting. From my experience, the local Trading Standards guys relish the opportunity to get involved in cases where a locally based company operate an internet-based business and distribute on a national level like this, as it generates a higher profile case for them. It may well be that a short-sharp word from them may encourage the company to get its act together - I would suggest that what you want is a full refund, as you have lost all confidence in the company's ability to provide a service.

There is no doubt that it is the seller's own responsibility to honour the warranty on the product. An alternative approach would be to write to the company and tell them that if they do not make arrangements within a reasonable period to repair your machine that you will have it repaired elsewhere, and bill them for the cost. There are loads of independents who can do the repair - ask here - and then, if the company won't pay up, go to Small Claims Court - a simple and cheap procedure.

Hope you can get this resolved one way or the other.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Betina Cairns said:


> Just seen this! I just posted my experience with this company... wish i could say it was a good one!!!!
> 
> I have now tried for a week to get a hold of them as my Silvia is overheating and not working... Will never ever deal with this company again...
> 
> ...


Did you pay by credit card? If so, you should be able to make a claim and get your money back. Unfortunately, Peter, who runs the business is not very well at the moment. Someone had said that friends were trying to run the business. Keep trying to contact them and hopefully things will get sorted out. Two months down the line is not good for the machine to give up.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Did you pay by credit card? If so, you should be able to make a claim and get your money back.


....yeah, if you're prepared to wait months and threaten them with legal action! Protection from a Credit Card company ain't all it's cracked up to be!


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

Sorry, but I just have to chip in here. I have lost a great deal of money and a machine with this hideous company. I am now trying to get the money back through my credit card company. every time I call them they say that they have called the number on the website many times, but theres no reply. I asked them if they had sent a mail or written to which they replied that they are not 'allowed' to send external mail!!!!

Completely nuts.

I agree with posters above - companies like this need to be shown up for what they are.

I have absolutely no sympathy for MR Redl, as he has absolutely no sympathy for me! Oh...and I have his nice comments in writing. 10 pages of back up.

Ugh.


----------



## eonone (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally...Others that have experienced the same discraceful level of service I did way back in Dec 09. I posted here in early Jan with comments saying pretty much 'stay away' 'Ive had a bad experience' with no detailed descriptions of what happened etc. However this still led to admin deleting mine and another users posts as being defammatory. They wasnt anywhere near as colourful as what is being written here because at the time I was going to take him to small claims court and didnt want to post anything that could me any trouble. I tried to warn people back then so admin could have saved a lot a people a lot of money and trouble if they had left it up. Ive got screens grabs for anyone that is interested.

Anyway, I agree with the poster that everybody affected should contact Trading Standards as I did.

Also I find it hypocritical that he could send you a 2 pin plug when he plasters everywhere on his site about CoffeeItalia doing just that. This guy is so unprofessional and rude it goes beyond belief, I was swore at over the phone and if anyone wants to see his threatening emails towards me at the time Id be glad to show them









Without detailing blame etc I returned some goods to him back in Dec '09 and when he received them he said they were damaged and that I needed to claim through my insurance to get the money back. Sound familiar anyone?

Link to thread from Jan '10

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1622-Machine-for-£500-600/page7&highlight=myespresso


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

A point of clarification:

Coffee Forums Admin currently has no commercial affiliation with any supplier

Factual points remained intact

Potentially slanderous comments from a number of contributors to the thread were removed

We welcome viewpoints from all parties and will seek to engage with suppliers on behalf of forum members when requested, inviting them to put across their side of any dispute

There is no excuse for poor customer service and no-one should be sworn at

I hope that everyone can appreciate that in order to keep the service online we will seek to minimise the chance of legal action against Coffee Forums UK wherever possible.

This includes the unfortunate removal of posts, a decision that is not taken lightly.

In the last 2 years approx 10 posts have been removed, most on the thread referred to.


----------



## eonone (Jan 11, 2010)

Admin said:


> A point of clarification:
> 
> Coffee Forums Admin currently has no commercial affiliation with any supplier
> 
> ...


I wasnt implying any of the things above, I was merely saying that what I posted back then about the company was nowhere near as bad as what is being posted here and that it could have saved quite a few people the bad experience they have inevitably gone through since. Im just glad that he has been ousted as a bad supplier and I hope that people will be able to read this thread in the future and make a decision based on it.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

As the thread starter, and my issue has come to a conclusion, I see no reason why this thread shouldn't be locked as further discussion will only be going over old ground.


----------

